# DBSForums.com down?!!



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im getting an Internal Server Error when I try to go to DBSForums.com anyone know what happened?!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I just got in fine

edit: got in fine on the main screen, but get that Internal error when I try to choose anything else


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Something in the UBB software causes the system to frazzle out, so Dan's switching to vBulletin.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

DBSforums is down and Satelliteguys is doing a upgade also...hmmm

This place should get traffic today!

later

Rick


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

DBSForums is back up....


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Funny both Satelliteguys and DBSForums go VBulletin the same day


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Richard said:


> DBSForums is back up....


It is still down for me!

rk


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

what link are you using? If it's a bookmark, it might be pointing to a page that doesn't exist anymore.

Try going to: http://www.dbsforums.com/

or: http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Richard said:


> DBSForums is back up....


Not yet


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes, it is back up. Go to the main page. Any other bookmarks will likely have to be reset.
http://www.dbsforums.com/


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep - I had the main forums discussion page - after I changed to the new one- everything is fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

scooper said:


> Yep - I had the main forums discussion page - after I changed to the new one- everything is fine.


Today I get an account suspended notice. So far 2004 is not a good year for Dan.


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't get the message...Does this mean that the web host that Dan moved DBSfourms to has suspended the account?

Rick


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

cking2 said:


> I don't get the message...Does this mean that the web host that Dan moved DBSfourms to has suspended the account?
> 
> Rick


That is exactly what the message means.

It may be that usage exeeded what Dan has purchased. I am only guessing.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

hmm.... I am able to access DBSForums normally with IE but Netscape gives me the suspended account screen. The last post being at 5:39 pm EST.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I too can not get on to dbsforums or satelliteguys with Firbird, however no problem with IE.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I can get to all sites with Firebird now. No idea what is or was wrong


----------



## cking2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Dan has not said what happened...but bob called the web host....they said they were moving the website internally to another server.

Rick


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I too can now get to both sites with FireBird, however I had to re-set my book mark for satelliteguys.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm still having issues with getting to DBSForums.com Something is wrong with one of our companies DNS servers, but, in the past I was always able to get to it putting the ip addy in my hosts file. However now I keep getting the account suspended page every time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chuck W said:


> I'm still having issues with getting to DBSForums.com Something is wrong with one of our companies DNS servers, but, in the past I was always able to get to it putting the ip addy in my hosts file. However now I keep getting the account suspended page every time.


64.21.151.186 ?

JL


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

justalurker said:


> 64.21.151.186 ?
> 
> JL


I will try that tomorrow(at home now) as I was using what someone had mentioned: 69.93.65.88


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Well my workplace finally got their DNS straightened out, thus I don't have to mess with the ip anymore. Only took 22 days to get the DNS updated from the old server to the new one(my workplace didn't really do anything, so it may have been backbone related).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Your workplace DNS server may have a longer TTL set to override the site's TTL in the DNS cache. Thats why, when you change the DNS numbers for a domain name, it usually takes 24-48 hours for the changes to be reflected on-line, but some systems may take up to five days... usually.


----------

